# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Baby boot camp

## MihaelaMJ

Hi

Prvo sam dijete rodila sa tek navršenih 26, pa vraćanje u formu nije bio nikakav problem. Dok je moja Teica navršila 6 mjeseci, ja sam već bila na svome. To je bilo 1998. god. Nakon svog drugog djeteta, Jere,  mi je trebala godina i pol. Sve je došlo na mjesto nakon prošlog ljeta kada sam joggirala u St-u po Marjanu svaki dan bar 2x, a Jeru su u to vrijeme čuvale bake.
E sada nakon trećeg djeteta, Eve, koja je danas navršila 7 tjedana, mislim da će mi trebati bar dvije godine. Bake više nisu opcija.
Ne pada mi na pamet ići na dijete, jer planiram dojiti barem dvije godine, a prvu godinu se čak bojim i smršaviti zbog mlijeka. Dakle jedino mi preopstaje fizička aktivnost. Ali kako i kada?
Ameri imaju nešto što nazivaju "Baby boot camp" gdje dovedete vašu bebu pa vježbate i sa njom. Također imaju i aerobic/fitness klubove sa organiziranim baby sitting-om. Ima li takvo što u Zagrebu?
Inače imam Jane Slalom Pro kolica pa planiram jogging na proljeće, nakon što Evica već dobrano navrši 6 mjeseci.

Ima netko kakvih ideja?

Pozdrav.
 :/

----------


## melange

mihaela, što se tiče tjelovježbe pogledaj ovo Fitness za mamu+igraonica za djecu

a što se tiče prehrane, proguglaj načela montignacovog pristupa hrani. nije dijeta, ide uz dojenje, a kile idu doljee  :Smile:

----------


## kli_kli

Ja hodam se bebom. Znaci nosim ga u nosiljkama i hodam dnevno po nekoliko sati. Stvarno sam se super vratila u formu, smrsavila mnoooogo i skroz sam u kondiciji.
Danas se spremamo na jednu setnju od oko 10km, npr.

Onda, i kod kuce, dok beba spava, mozes da napravis par vezbi za istezanje kao dopunu ovim kondicionim vezbama. Ja uradim malo zagrevanja i istezanja i stoj i most  :Smile: , i bude mi super posle toga  :Smile:

----------


## marie26

U Rijeci ima organiziran baby fitness, u dječjoj bolnici na Kantridi, za bebe od 2 do 8 mjeseci, a nakon toga vježbe na bazenu, za bebe i mame. Možda ima tako nešto i u ostalim gradovima, ne znam?

----------

